# Voodoo on the Bayou



## Cheri Preece (Sep 13, 2012)

Halloween is my favorite holiday. Every year, my goal is to out-do the year before. That's beginning to get a little challenging, but I haven't failed yet! 

Last year, the theme was Voodoo on the Bayou. It was the first year that I did a theme party where I asked guests to dress for the theme. It took about a month to prep/build/prepare...but it was all worth it! I have attached a link for the picture file so you can see the decorations and guests. Hope you enjoy!!

When walking up to the house, there was a "swamp" on either side of the path. These were filled with dry ice to give a creepy, foggy effect. The planters were gravesites, lined with candles. 

Upon entering the house, the front room was the bayou room. The walls were blacked out with trash bags to create a uniformity, and darkness. I lined the ceilings with panels of Christmas light nets and covered them with draped trash bags to give the illusion of stars. I built a tree in the middle of the room, and the crepe paper acted as the foliage weeping down from the tree. I chilled a fog machine to keep the fog on the ground as much as possible. In this room was where the "Green Grog" punch was served, alongside the candy.

The living room of the house was transformed into the Voodoo room. I blacked out the walls and ceiling to give a claustrophobic and evil feel. I painted voodoo symbols on the walls with glow in the dark paint. Hanging from the ceilings were homemade voodoo dolls, shrunken heads and strings of chicken bones. The shelving unit had bottles of varying sizes and shapes filled with colored liquid and "organs" made from veggies. I also added a blacklight and glow in the dark pests and rodents....

The backyard was the mausoleum. We built above ground tombs out in the yard and an open grave in the raised garden bed. We set up a fog machine behind the graves to periodically pump out smoke to create a creepy effect. Tiki torches lit the backyard for a congregation area. (This is also where we had the keg!)

The whole house was decorated with skulls and bones, and all of the light bulbs in the house were swapped for black lights/orange lights, etc. We finished it off with and a Pandora station that played Zydeco! (The music really put everything over the top!)


Please feel free to send me your suggestions for this year! 

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10102482344658280.3484449.7917904&type=1&l=8fabea8445


----------



## Sublime Nightmare (Aug 2, 2009)

Are you doing the voodoo theme again this year? If so and are looking for more ideas, check my photo album on this forum. I did it last year.


----------

